# Homemade Lure retriever from scrap



## RushCreekAngler

I have needed a lure retriever, but could not find one locally. I did not want to order one and pay as much for shipping as the retriever cost, so I decided to build one. after sorting through my excess materials from projects (my wife calls it a crap pile), I came up with the following: 1 tube from a wind trashed canopy, 3 quick links, small chain, leftover drylock cement and some paint:

Raw materials:









I cut about 4" of pipe, the cut 2 parallel slots on each end. Then I used a chisel to dent them in so I would have a place to attach the quick links( to attach the retriever to the fishing line)










I welded on the 2 quick links










Then I used the 3rd quick link to form the chains into a "Y" - 










I threaded the chain through the pipe, and taped up the end that had the single chain coming out of it










clamped in with the tape down, I filled it with the drylock cement










After the cement set, a little paint, and I attached it to a strong nylon line that I use when laying out large projects (Like a pole barn, walkways ect)











Total Cost, $0
I'll let you know how it works the next time I get something hung up.


----------



## saugmon

I was going to make some up this season based on my regular dropdown retriever which is similar to that one,but with a corkscrew on the side to run down the line.The only thing I haven't figured out was the system to clip it on the fishing line. A couple quick links would work!!

Your pics are small,so I couldn't see how fine of a chain you used.Mine has around 5-6 fine strands dangling out of it to latch onto the trebles.


----------



## RushCreekAngler

Here is a larger photo. (you should be able to click on it to make it larger) The chains were left over from when I had some fans hung in a barn








Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ducksdemise

I made a bunch of them out of gas pipe filled with lead comes with 25' of line 20.00each I will post pics soon
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Silent Mike

i was thinking about making one out of a carabiner


----------



## ironman172

this is the best lure retriever I have ever used...Dad would add more lead for extra weight and It turned out great and worked the same
I hope yours works out for you....they are worth there weight in lures for sure

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fish...+Retrievers|USA&rid=20&WTz_l=PPC;cat104441580


----------



## Boss hog

I have a couple 1oz sinkers attached to a big swivel, All you have to do is snap it over your line and let it slid down, Works pretty good,


----------



## walcat

RushCreekAngler said:


> Here is a larger photo. (you should be able to click on it to make it larger) The chains were left over from when I had some fans hung in a barn
> View attachment 62061
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I made mine like that many years ago at work. Used a scrap piece of solid copper cylinder. Fabricated all parts, silver brazed together. looks just like yours. Work good!!


----------



## Snakecharmer

ironman172 said:


> this is the best lure retriever I have ever used...Dad would add more lead for extra weight and It turned out great and worked the same
> I hope yours works out for you....they are worth there weight in lures for sure
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fish...+Retrievers|USA&rid=20&WTz_l=PPC;cat104441580


'Yep, that's the one I use. It works great!


----------



## saugmon

walcat said:


> I made mine like that many years ago at work. Used a scrap piece of solid copper cylinder. Fabricated all parts, silver brazed together. looks just like yours. Work good!!


I like how you got the quick chain links permanently brazed on it.I'm set up mostly for woodworking but may just have to get me a hold of a welder in the near future and rig it up just like the one in walcat's post.


----------



## HappySnag

get yourself,4" carabineer or biger,if you wanet somting beter,buy stainless carabineer,
and 2 piece's smoll chain 24" long,put the chain on carabineer,fold in 1/2 and ty with wire,
get yourself 2 piece's roap 24",size of chain opening,
feed the roap thrue chain,
if you retrieve the lore hooks will bite to the roap in the chain,and you will retrieve every lure,
put that on 50' nylon roap,
it is cheapest and best retriever,
you can make with your hands,no tools needed,in 10 minutes,
you can use the 50' nylon roap to ty your boat and retriever lures with that.


----------



## RiparianRanger

ironman172 said:


> this is the best lure retriever I have ever used...Dad would add more lead for extra weight and It turned out great and worked the same
> I hope yours works out for you....they are worth there weight in lures for sure
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fish...+Retrievers|USA&rid=20&WTz_l=PPC;cat104441580


Good to know. Was out at Clendening today and lost a Vibe and a Husky Jerk to the rip rap. Can think of at least a half dozen swim baits that I've lost to rip rap at Hoover. All in, I'm probably out $50 this year in lures due to snags. A lure retriever sounds like a must-have


----------

